# JBL GTO1514



## theredraven (Feb 25, 2010)

How are these subs for SPL? Does anyone have any experience/knowledge with them? I'm trying to make a final decision on subs that I'm getting, and I know they offer at least decent SQ for a budget sub. I was just curious if anyone knows how hard they bump. I'm wantin' ppl to be hearin' me 


Note: I'm building somewhat of a budget system.


----------

